# Hello everyone on this forum



## Ewa Żala photography (Apr 30, 2017)

Co sądzisz o tym zdjęciu? Jak utworzyć ten sam? My web Fotograf Gdańsk Ewa Zala | Fotografia ślubna | Fotografia artystyczna


----------



## Designer (Apr 30, 2017)

Welcome!  I don't know Polish.


----------



## jamescooper18 (May 20, 2017)

Welcome to this forum. Your shot is looking really good, have you done any post processing task after taking the shot?


----------

